# Legal advice needed on returning to SA



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

We are returning to SA ( please no negative comments!!!)
Have lived in the UK for ten years, have dual citizenship. Own a house in SA.
My questions are aimed at what legal documentation we need to return?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

With Respect, what does the SA Embassy in London say?


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Daxk said:


> With Respect, what does the SA Embassy in London say?


We ive quite a distance away from London, sold our house in record time, thought we would be able to plan things over the next 12 months. 
We want to return with all the stuff we brought along with us ten years ago, including our cars ............. yes, they may be old, but they are great BMW's and we do not want to replace them. You do not drive a lot or very far in the UK!
The only new expensive(?) item that we will take back is a flat screen TV and dvd recorder package, not sure how to return to SA...
The move to the UK was so different , as when we sold our house, the buyers moved in, paid us rent until their mortgage was approved, unlike here in the UK where you have to wait until contracts are exchanged. 

I am quite stressed at this moment in time.......... as my students used to say.....


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

email homecoming revolution,(google) I disagree with their stance on on a lot of things but helping people return (free) is what they do.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Daxk said:


> email homecoming revolution,(google) I disagree with their stance on on a lot of things but helping people return (free) is what they do.


Thanks................think I was referred to this website by googling them.


----------



## Klebe (Dec 29, 2008)

Johanna said:


> We are returning to SA ( please no negative comments!!!)
> Have lived in the UK for ten years, have dual citizenship. Own a house in SA.
> My questions are aimed at what legal documentation we need to return?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi Johanna

I moved back from the UK last year, and did some of this questioning.

As far as I'm aware, you do not need documentation for any personal household goods bought in the UK eg TVs, sofas etc.

You would not find it worthwhile to import your car.

I got a quote from a company who specialise in this, and it was horrendous...nearly 75% of the value of the car in import duties!

We had a 2004 BMW which we wanted to keep for a good while to come, and seeing as we paid it off we planned to bring it with us. After looking at the figures and considering what cars cost over here, we decided to cut losses and sell over there.

As far as I'm aware, duel citizenship will only become a problem once you need to apply for a new official document, such as a passport or ID document. At that point you would be asked to cede South African citizenship...not sure if this is factual though.

As far as money's concerned...bringing money into SA's no problem...taking it out again is a royal pain!
I would recommend you keep your bank accounts running in the UK, especially if you're going to be tempted to buy from Amazon.com!

Good luck with the move back, it's a big job! You'll love having help here though

One last thing...any pets would be welcome without quarantine being necessary. They would need updated rabies vaccs and one for Leishmanoisis (your vet would know).


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks Klebe, I have tried a few time to reply to your posting. We are taking back the cars we brought here from SA.... so we should have no problems then. 
Did you have to fetch your stuff at some or other harbour city or was it brought to your house?


----------



## Klebe (Dec 29, 2008)

Johanna said:


> Thanks Klebe, I have tried a few time to reply to your posting. We are taking back the cars we brought here from SA.... so we should have no problems then.
> Did you have to fetch your stuff at some or other harbour city or was it brought to your house?


We used a removal company that worked with partners in SA...turned out to be Elliotts...who is amazing...just like the advert used to say.
They arranged everything and unpacked it all, removed boxes etc.
It took 1 month for the shipment to arrive, during which we stayed in furnished apartments in Sandton.
Depending on where you're relocating to, I can recommend a few. The market for upscale apartments seem to be booming in the city areas. 
You'll find car rental horrendously expensive, but luckily the cab industry in and around the Sandton - airport - Westcliff - CBD areas are reliable and affordable. You could probably come by with 1 car until yours arrives.
Information is not widely available on-line, which I find frustrating, so feel free to ask.


----------



## ROKZY (Feb 25, 2009)

"You'll find car rental horrendously expensive,"

kindly said! I am being charged R500 per day for a toyota yaris. 
I recently found a rental for R250 that we'll be switching to soon. Waiting for visa issues to be sorted out before buying one lucky for you to be duel!


----------



## sahana_kumar (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi Johanna,

I can very well understand your tension and stress as you are making a huge move back home. Having worked with our bank's expatriates who move across the world on assignments, i am aware of the trauma the move causes until we reach home with everything intact.

From your post I understand that you are a professor. Be calm mam and let not the students get tensed. i can see how passionate you are about your cars. Its rare to see people like this as only few consider " Old is Gold " 

Do drop me a mail at my yahoo and I can give you complete advise on the move process on the same lines I do for our expats and it comes free as I love my job and I am passionate about making people feel comfortable on their moves.

Thanks, Sahana




Johanna said:


> We ive quite a distance away from London, sold our house in record time, thought we would be able to plan things over the next 12 months.
> We want to return with all the stuff we brought along with us ten years ago, including our cars ............. yes, they may be old, but they are great BMW's and we do not want to replace them. You do not drive a lot or very far in the UK!
> The only new expensive(?) item that we will take back is a flat screen TV and dvd recorder package, not sure how to return to SA...
> The move to the UK was so different , as when we sold our house, the buyers moved in, paid us rent until their mortgage was approved, unlike here in the UK where you have to wait until contracts are exchanged.
> ...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

sahana_kumar said:


> Hi Johanna,
> 
> I can very well understand your tension and stress as you are making a huge move back home. Having worked with our bank's expatriates who move across the world on assignments, i am aware of the trauma the move causes until we reach home with everything intact.
> 
> ...


If you have useful information please post it on the forum. This way everyone benefits.


----------



## ChrisF (Feb 7, 2009)

Johanna said:


> We are returning to SA ( please no negative comments!!!)
> Have lived in the UK for ten years, have dual citizenship. Own a house in SA.
> My questions are aimed at what legal documentation we need to return?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Read my thread moving back to SA.

Are you returning back as SA residents then you need your passports-SA and foreign,SA ID Books.We returned after 9 years this April.Used foreign passport at Heathrow,SA Passport in Jhb.

Read my article if you are bringing vehicles back or opening a new bank account.

Regards ChrisF


----------



## dfg (May 11, 2009)

Johanna said:


> We ive quite a distance away from London, sold our house in record time, thought we would be able to plan things over the next 12 months.
> We want to return with all the stuff we brought along with us ten years ago, including our cars ............. yes, they may be old, but they are great BMW's and we do not want to replace them. You do not drive a lot or very far in the UK!
> The only new expensive(?) item that we will take back is a flat screen TV and dvd recorder package, not sure how to return to SA...
> The move to the UK was so different , as when we sold our house, the buyers moved in, paid us rent until their mortgage was approved, unlike here in the UK where you have to wait until contracts are exchanged.
> ...


You should speak with the company who are doing your move - as they will have all the details of duty payable on any of the items you intend taking. However, I have friends who just returned from Dubai to SA and they were able to take all their stuff back with them including newish (1 year old) flat screen TV's without paying one cent in duty. Good luck!


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

dfg said:


> You should speak with the company who are doing your move - as they will have all the details of duty payable on any of the items you intend taking. However, I have friends who just returned from Dubai to SA and they were able to take all their stuff back with them including newish (1 year old) flat screen TV's without paying one cent in duty. Good luck!


Thank you dfg... we received two quotes from removal companies and both gave us the necessary info. It seems as if cars are the main problem, hopefully we should not have any problem with it.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

After all the excitement of moving back to SA, the buyer of our house here in the UK decided to cancel as we had an attempted burgarly.... nobody managed to get into the house... a neighour saw three scaly guys that did not fit the neighbourhood and she called 999 ....... all three were caught. We not only lost the sale of our house here, but a long term rental of our house in SA.



We are back to square one, just a little more wiser as to what is do be done. One of the removal companies told us about an Ad valorum tax we will have to pay when our furniture arrives in SA .......... nor very welcoming is it? When we moved to the UK we had no such extra costs or drama


Please keep your fingers crossed for our house that is up for sale!


----------

